# I'm leaving my wife, and it's the hedgehogs fault..



## Dr Robotnik (Aug 10, 2010)

This is word for word, the conversation my wife had with me tonight.

*****************************************

Her: Honey,

Me: Yeah?

Her: If you were a student at Hogwarts, which group would you belong to?

Me: Seriously? Your serious?! As in Harry &$!#* Potter? Seriously?

Her: YES, just answer!

Me: Fine, Slytherin.

Her: Why? 

Me: I think they get a bad rep.

Her: Ok ok, guess which house Zumi would be a part of??

Me: NO. No I am not going to guess what he would join. He's a hedgehog, they don't even qualify to be wizards. Do you know how many Owls there are, he'd be dead in ten minutes. Not that it's a bad thing I suppose..

Her: Come on, guessssss..

Me: N.O.

Her: He would be in Hufflepuff, get it? HUFFlePUFF?! ehehehehehehe.

********** 20 minutes later ******************

Her: Sooo, if Zumi was a doctor, what would he specialize in?

Me: I don't care. I really, do. not. care.

Her: He'd be in acupuncture silly! Get it?! Acupuncture?! ehehehehehehe.

************************************************

I then retired to my man cave to post this inane conversation, play violent video games, and start looking up a good divorce lawyer. THIS is what a hedgehog has done to my family. Let this be a lesson.


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

I will heed your warning as I am getting a hedgie in 1 week and my bf is very opposed and 'wtf why?!' about it. Our 7yrs may come to an abrupt end!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol That is hilarious


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peeka (Aug 27, 2010)

I have been lurking on this forum for a little while and have never found a reason to post, but your post made me laugh so hard I was crying for about 15 mins. 
You Sir, have won the internet. 

You and my bf should start a support group!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My hedgehog often reminds me of a combination of Percy Weasley, Neville Longbottom, and Hermione Granger.

I like your wife. She sounds cool.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahahahaha, this is amazing. :lol: Thanks for sharing, every post you make cracks me up.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

At least your wife hasn't claimed you are turning into a hedgehog.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hey Kalandra - I take personal offense to that! :lol: 
You, sir, are hilarious! I wanted to post yeaterday - but stupid phone. I always enjoy your posts. Your wife is a saint.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know that my statement was all that offensive. I get accused of it semi-regularly... I figure its a compliment.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> I don't know that my statement was all that offensive. I get accused of it semi-regularly... I figure its a compliment.


You channeling me, Julie??? :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Kalandra, your post would never be offensive to anyone. except me! :lol: I did a whole thread called 'My husband is turning into a hedgehog'!! :lol: 
I stand by my thread - he really has changed since we've had hedgies.


----------



## Dr Robotnik (Aug 10, 2010)

peeka said:


> I have been lurking on this forum for a little while and have never found a reason to post, but your post made me laugh so hard I was crying for about 15 mins.
> You Sir, have won the internet.
> 
> You and my bf should start a support group!


This post was meant to informative, not funny! I still appreciate your support ma'am, and feel free to have your bf pm me for the soon to me weekly "Hedgehogs, how do we stop them?!" meetings. I haven't put any thought into a better name yet, still working on it.

As for me becoming a hedgehog, what the **** are you people talking about? Is there something darker this community has never talked about? Do Were-Hedgies really exist? Conspiracies abound!


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Sir, you may need to worry that your wife leaves you for the hedgehog.


----------

